

MacBook multitouch touchpad Python bindings - gourneau
http://blog.sendapatch.se/2009/november/macbook-multitouch-in-python.html

======
gourneau
The demo is great as well, here little video I made of it
<http://vimeo.com/17251774>

If you want to get pygame on OS X, here is a good guide
[http://superuser.com/questions/43531/installing-pygame-on-
sn...](http://superuser.com/questions/43531/installing-pygame-on-snow-
leopards-system-python-2-6)

------
dchest
Here's my quick'n'dirty port of these bindings to Racket:
<https://gist.github.com/718858> (without demo, yet)

------
cturner
For those of you who get stuck in it before reading the source code: "EXIT!
One finger still, four motioning quickly downward." He should have put support
for just 'q' in there too :)

